# Arorists & tree planting



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 17, 2004)

*Arborists & tree planting*

i think its about time we Arborists promoted a bit of tree planting ..which could also be a little proffitable......arborists surely are the best qualified to plant and care for new trees..why not try and sell a planting job /replacement on all these take downs i keep reading about..plan ahead for future work


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Apr 17, 2004)

Great idea! Ans a growing tree is the best advertisement a tree company can have, right?


----------



## Sylvatica (Apr 19, 2004)

Absolutely.

In my area, more and more arbo's (like me) are getting into planting services, although I have always been planting, and also wear the hats of certified designer and certified nurseryman. 

And why shouldn't arbo's have installation services...they are the real pro's, and are often the first ones on the scene to be queried about tree installs. In many cases, the landscape gardening job is theirs for the taking.

I have a friend who is an arbo working in a prime, super-wealthy area. His "planting business" has taken over his old "tree business". And I am talking about 3/4 million dollar individual garden projects....huge stone walls, walks, patios, drives, specimen tree installs, grading, drainage, everything site related.

Credit goes to him for recognizing the potential, adapting, gearing up accordingly, and having the drive and talent to make a great success out of the opportunity. And now he gets his work nearly 100% by client referrals.

He has turned a small tree service company into the top landscape gardening company in his county in less than 10 years.


----------

